# Ninetendo DSi



## Enigmaticat (Dec 20, 2008)

All information was provided by:
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/series/dsi/index.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_DSi


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

i posted about this like a month ago get with it


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 21, 2008)

Some people don't read that far back.


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

yes but none of you just joined so recently as to not have been around when i was talking about it

basically what i'm saying is we don't need another DS thread


----------



## Tycho (Dec 21, 2008)

Wait Wait: quit whining.

This thread is aimed at the DSi in particular.  It is therefore NOT redundant to the thread mottled.kitten started.  Also, no one gives a shit about your threads.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 21, 2008)

I still have a GB Player and a working GBA, so I might end up getting this once it comes out in the States.  It might not be backwards-compatible with GBA, but it's backwards-compatible with regular DS games (assuming it'll have its own line-up, which is pretty obvious).  The price is the only thing that baffles me (I think it's as much as a Wii right now).

A bit off-topic, but I'm hoping M&L 3 will be good... though I haven't had the chance to play Partners in Time yet (not to mention I keep hearing mixed opinions about it).


----------



## Doug (Dec 21, 2008)

The question that will decide weather or not I buy the DSi: Can it run Linux?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 21, 2008)

Doug said:


> The question that will decide weather or not I buy the DSi: Can it run Linux?



The DS and DSLite run Linux, don't they...?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 21, 2008)

fuck sake nintendo fail, bring out something new for a change.


----------



## Laze (Dec 21, 2008)

I still have my older DS and I never really *liked* the look of the DS Lite. However, I may think about getting one of these. But I really don't like the sound of some software being region locked, as stated in ze Wiki entry.


----------



## X (Dec 21, 2008)

my thoughts:

waste of time, money and resources to make.

*cons:*

no gba slot
camera is crap
music player cannot hold nearly enough songs
battery life is shorter
the power button is where ones palm comes to rest

*pros:*

(slightly) larger screens
(slightly) brighter screens
music player
camera.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 21, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> my thoughts:
> 
> waste of time, money and resources to make.
> 
> ...


There is an SD card slot too.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 21, 2008)

1.The DSi has a much better spot for it's power button. Plus, it's smaller.

2. As for MP, that's what SD cards are for, isn't it?

And 3. You forgot to mention Internet capabilities. :3


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 21, 2008)

I read the DSi's battery life was 24 hours, rather than the 20 of the DS, so that shouldn't be a con. But according to this IGN review, the internet shouldn't be an incentive for buying it since it supposedly crawls, regardless of what internet connection you're using.

_"On the DS, it's pure torture. In addition to slow download speeds, with sites like Yahoo News taking over a minute to load up, the browser has difficulty rendering pages. You have to scroll extremely slowly, or you'll end up with blank areas as the page redraws itself. 

Forget the slow rendering, though. Most pages we tried wouldn't even load completely. IGN is one example. Facebook didn't load either."_
http://ds.ign.com/articles/926/926277p1.html

I do hope they're mistaken since I was hopeful for this thing, but that makes cell phone internet sound like a better option. Not even like iPhone internet, but like flip-phone internet.

Anyone hear anything different on that note? (it's almost like a product is shit now if it doesn't have good internet capability -- cell phones, mp3 players, game consoles, even handheld game consoles...)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 21, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> fuck sake mrredfox fail, bring out something new for a change.


efa

what the hell is not new on the DS?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 21, 2008)

So did anyone else notice my typo? Its an ironic one, because the DSi will be the ninth hand-held from Nintendo. (Not counting the game and watches)


Gameboy
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advanced
Gameboy Advanced SP
Gameboy Micro
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo DSi


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> So did anyone else notice my typo? Its an ironic one, because the DSi will be the ninth hand-held from Nintendo. (Not counting the game and watches)
> 
> 
> Gameboy
> ...



Wow... time really flies.  I still have my first huge green and black screened gameboy XD.  I think it even still works.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 21, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Wow... time really flies.  I still have my first huge green and black screened gameboy XD.  I think it even still works.


I had one, that thing took 4 AA batteries XD


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I had one, that thing took 4 AA batteries XD



I may have helped keep energizer afloat with that thing XD.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> So did anyone else notice my typo? Its an ironic one, because the DSi will be the ninth hand-held from Nintendo. (Not counting the game and watches)
> 
> 
> Gameboy
> ...



notice how there all the freeking same...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 21, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> notice how there all the freeking same...


In a way yes, they change slowly from one to the next.

Gameboy - Huge bulky, took tons of batteries, limited games, basic graphics.

Gameboy Pocket - More compact, less required batteries, more games, little to no change in graphics.

Gameboy Color - Added color, bigger than the Pocket, attempted wireless versus, average battery consumption, little to no change in graphics compared to the previous.

Gameboy Advanced - Large step in graphics and color, larger screen, same battery life, tons more games. 

Gameboy Advanced SP - Same everything as the Advanced but had a backlight, chargeable battery and the ability to close.

Gameboy Micro - Smallest hand-held ever... I never had one so all I know is that it had a back light, chargeable battery, and same graphics...

Nintendo DS - Another large jump between graphics (N64 style), Chargeable battery, back light, dual screens, touch screen, more interactive games.

Nintendo DS Lite - Same as above but smaller and different layout. 

Nintendo DSi - [See Op]


----------



## Tycho (Dec 21, 2008)

Maybe I'll sink some cash into a DSLite instead of a DSi, for a number of reasons.  DSi seems to be trying to do everything and isn't really great at any of them.  All I really want is games and maybe homebrew.

As sexy as the DSi sounds on paper... I think I might pass.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> In a way yes, they change slowly from one to the next.



this is what makes every gaming console a con.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Maybe I'll sink some cash into a DSLite instead of a DSi, for a number of reasons.  DSi seems to be trying to do everything and isn't really great at any of them.  All I really want is games and maybe homebrew.
> 
> As sexy as the DSi sounds on paper... I think I might pass.


Well there is a thing you can get for your DS to make it play music, have the internet, download games and movies. But you have to buy everything separate and its risky. Im getting the DSi when I can. I'll give it time to make sure that bugs are all out though. 

Dont want another 360 release fiasco.



mrredfox said:


> this is what makes every gaming console a con.


Well you also need to put the time period into mind. This all changed withing the last 20 years?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 21, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> notice how there all the freeking same...



are you dumb or something? and I don't mean the spelling...


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> are you dumb or something? and I don't mean the spelling...


yes.

No i mean like you see they have the same console names, same style, same everything. cant they just bring out a completly new idea, like the leap between the gameboy and the ds, or the gamecube and the wii?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> So did anyone else notice my typo? Its an ironic one, because the DSi will be the ninth hand-held from Nintendo. (Not counting the game and watches)
> 
> 
> Gameboy
> ...


 Fixed.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 21, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> yes.
> 
> No i mean like you see they have the same console names, same style, same everything. cant they just bring out a completly new idea, like the leap between the gameboy and the ds, or the gamecube and the wii?



but why thinking of something completely new while modifying a bit the old model does it aswell?


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm happy with my Lite, don't see the reason to get the DSi unless they put out something cool. So far the camera isn't appealing to me, and it sucks that they took out GBA compatibility as well. The other features don't seem worth buying the same thing, either.


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Wait Wait: quit whining.
> 
> This thread is aimed at the DSi in particular.  It is therefore NOT redundant to the thread mottled.kitten started.  Also, no one gives a shit about your threads.



I MAKE THE BEST THREADS

GET OFF MY LAWN


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> yes.
> 
> No i mean like you see they have the same console names, same style, same everything. cant they just bring out a completly new idea, like the leap between the gameboy and the ds, or the gamecube and the wii?



because that requires incredible amounts of development work, whereas adding features and increased power to existing products is much easier

it is also cheaper for them to do, both technologically (the "leap" you are describing would imply they would add new technology.  which would make things ridiculously expensive.) and based on how well the formula they have now works.  why bother trying to shake it up when they're raking in cash?


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> this is what makes every gaming console a con.



they each have upgrades over the previous
also:  don't buy it if you think it's a con

and learn spelling/grammar plz


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 21, 2008)

When they make a DS that can summon a Kraken to fight my battles and go to the store to get me some milk for my tea, I'll buy another one.

But I love my current one so much that it won't happen. <3


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a normal ds I am happy with but since the lites are so cheap right now I'll probably snag one of those. TAKING AWAY GBA SLOT AND ADDING CAMERAS WTF NO.


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

cameras and improved graphics capabilities and an SD card slot and built in web browser and music player and also bigger screens/audio


----------



## Magikian (Dec 21, 2008)

Just when I was thinking of getting a DS, a new one comes out, so I think 'Best get that one', and now everyone thinks its gonna be shit.

Brilliant.



Wait Wait said:


> and learn spelling/grammar plz



Haha, that brings me back.


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Just when I was thinking of getting a DS, a new one comes out, so I think 'Best get that one', and now everyone thinks its gonna be shit.
> 
> Brilliant.
> 
> ...


oh boy

also
every. day.  420. _everyday_.

(i like your new avatar!)


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

also i think it very likely that you will be able to buy GBA games in the new DSi store

yeah yeah you gotta pay 5$ or whatever but it'll be all portable in your SD card


----------



## Magikian (Dec 21, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> also
> every. day.  420. _everyday_.
> 
> (i like your new avatar!)



If you have read/watched Bleach, it only gets funnier.



Wait Wait said:


> also i think it very likely that you will be able to buy GBA games in the new DSi store
> 
> yeah yeah you gotta pay 5$ or whatever but it'll be all portable in your SD card



I still got an SP and a Colour.


----------



## X (Dec 21, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> 1.The DSi has a much better spot for it's power button. Plus, it's smaller.
> 
> 2. As for MP, that's what SD cards are for, isn't it?
> 
> And 3. You forgot to mention Internet capabilities. :3



1.) wait? better? the ds lite had a power button you had to hold on for a second, and it was out of the way, so you couldn't accidentally shut it down or turn it on.

2.) what? i hope you mean memory (MB.), because an sd card wont help the megapixel rating on the camera feature.

3.) the internet on that is crap, ill stick to the wifi on my mylo, thanks.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 21, 2008)

DS's are cool but I wouldn't buy one, if someone gives it as a gift cool but I could better spend my money.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 22, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I read the DSi's battery life was 24 hours, rather than the 20 of the DS, so that shouldn't be a con. But according to this IGN review, the internet shouldn't be an incentive for buying it since it supposedly crawls, regardless of what internet connection you're using.
> 
> _"On the DS, it's pure torture. In addition to slow download speeds, with sites like Yahoo News taking over a minute to load up, the browser has difficulty rendering pages. You have to scroll extremely slowly, or you'll end up with blank areas as the page redraws itself.
> 
> ...



Well, I'd say that that's a fair description of the DSi's internet, since it's the same as the internet you can get with the DS/DS Lite, except just a little better. x.x'

Anyways, I'm definitely getting the DSi. I'm sadly done with the GBA now, and I sold my DS Lite to get a PS2 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 22, 2008)

Ouch, I didn't know the DSi browser was that bad. I can login and check my email as well as browse tons of sites on my PSP.

One of the reasons I wanted a DSi was because of another portable having a web browser built-in. Now I just want to know how good the picture quality is...That is if you can actually take pictures with the cameras it has and save them to the SD card.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fixed.


The Gameboy light was only released in Japan. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Boy_line


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> The Gameboy light was only released in Japan.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Boy_line



I was wondering why I had never heard of it.


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 23, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> I can login and check my email as well as browse tons of sites on my PSP.



_what_

gimme some of what you're smoking man


----------

